# Gas leak???



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I refilled the Gaslow earlier in the week at the LPG station. Since then, there has been a slight pong og gas in the locker area. I have noticed this in the past after refilling, but the smell has gone within a day or so. 

There are two cylinders. The one on the right - as you look into the locker is "CLOSED" - is it possible that one has a slight leak?

The cylinder on the left is in use and is "OPEN". If there is a leak, is it more likely to be the cylinder that is in use?

The reason I susopect a leak...

When I noticed the smell had not gone, I left the locker door open for a few hours - and you could still smell gas. I turned off the left hand cyinder and the locker door remained open - after a hour or so the small had gone. 

I reopened the cylinder and all was well. I closed the locker door. Soon afterwards, I had a poke rouind - and I could smell gas again. 

There is no evidence of a leak however other than smell. You may recall after having the system fitted, I had a leak - it was very apparant as I could hear it and also see ice forming around the nuts at the end of the rubber pipe. 

I switched both cylinders off last night - and a osey in the locker just now - you've guessed - there is a smell of gas. 

It is not a very strong smell, but it is there. 

Can a cylinder that is closed, effectively have a leak from the pipes?

Any tips or ideas to go forward?

Silly suggestion - could the Italian gas simply smell so much stronger? 

I am fairly worried about this. 

Russell


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Lidl had a butane/propane nat gas detector for an amazing £9.99 recently! Before i bought one of these I filled a spray bottle with warm conc washing up liquid and sprayed the entire box in thick soapy suds sure enough although i had used a spanner, the joint wasn't tight enough and was leaking.. The soap suds are easily wiped away without causing much water saturation or could be blown away with a hover.
Barry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Thanks Barry.

I do not think I need a detector - I have detected something, but I think I will try to find a spray gun. Looked everywhere around Garda for one as I wanted one for the motorhome cleaner.

Try harder Russell

The gas is in use now on the heating and all seems OK. The strange thing though is it has only just started to happen.

Russell


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Rapid,

If you can't find a spray gun just put a little drop of washing up liquid in a half a cup of water and mix it up a bit and dab it round the gas joints with a cloth or brush, any leaks will show up as bubbles.
If you find the leak you can undo the connections and make sure the mating surfaces do not have any digs or dents in them, if they look ok clean all surfaces with a clean dry cloth and try again.
Failing that get a pro in.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Out of interest, if the gas cylinder is closed, is it possible for it to leak or not?

Russell


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Residual gas in the pipe could be leaking I guess after the bottle has been closed. I used to burn most of this off by switching a hob ring on before travelling. I don't worry about it now though

Unless the bottle valve is actually faulty then the gas bottle shouldn't leak.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Russell,

Only if the valve is faulty, to check undo the connections and use the soapy water method over the hole where the gas comes out, you will need to bridge the hole with the liquid like when making bubbles as a kid.
You could also do it around the neck of the bottle where the valve screws in.

To be honest if the valve is faulty and leaking gas it must be very slight or the chances are it would have been empty when you picked it up unless it had only just been filled.

It's a process of elimination, start with the bottle and work back till you find the leak.

Any leak is not a good leak.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas leak*

Hi

Soap test produced no evidence. I think I will have a run out to the Hymer dealer at Brescia on Monday.

Meanwhile, I have the cylinder open and there locker door closed. I shall do another sniff test is a bit!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas leak*

Hi

Sniff test complete - it pongs!

I have a windowlene sprayer thing - so will tip the last gregs and use that as a spray gun and try again.

Strangely, the gaslow pressure device thing is at green.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas leak*

Hi

Foam seems to form where the rubber pipe goes into the change over valve. It is not the where the rubber pipe is attached to the metal end, it seems to be where the two metal bits meet.

I have copied a pic and tried to circle the problem area. I think it is here anyway.

So what next guys and gals?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

When the cylinders are turned off, I would expect the gauge to show a loss of pressure/ leak.

Tighten with a spanner and see if it stops.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas leak*

Hi

The leak has been identified further with a spray from the site owner. It is where the rubber hose is pushes into the metal bit.

He has removed the pipe and I am on my way to a gas place as wek speak! If the gasman cannot do anything, I think either Cleveland or Gaslow should be able to get one here by courier.

Update to follow!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Gas leak*



Rapide561 said:


> I am on my way to a gas place as we speak!


You gotta stop doing this Russ :roll: 
Letting Oscar drive in Italy is not wise I am sure .... neither is typing whilst YOU drive :roll:

Whichever ..... be safe :lol:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Don't know if this is relevent, but in a lpg tank in a car, there is a relief valve that allows gas to escape when you overfill. It slowly releases gas that then disperses to atmosphere.
In reality, it does this every time you fill up because when the tank warms up during the day the gas expands and the relief valve operates. 
LPG volume is quite dependent on temp.
I don't know much about gaslow, but would imagine it works in the same way. It probably relies on the drop out vents in the gas locker to release the gas. The discharge rate from the relief valve is very slow but you will be able to smell it. 

That was certainly the experience from my LPG Landrover.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't believe so. From discussion with Richard Glazebrook, the MD of Gaslow, it is a stop valve at the 80% fill point, so 20% by volume of the cylinder is above the maximum liquid level. Venting while filling should only occur if the cylinder has not had its manual stop valve closed, and liquid managed to get to the regulator which is designed to vent rather than pass liquid on further.

Dave


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I don't believe so. From discussion with Richard Glazebrook, the MD of Gaslow, it is a stop valve at the 80% fill point, so 20% by volume of the cylinder is above the maximum liquid level. Venting while filling should only occur if the cylinder has not had its manual stop valve closed, and liquid managed to get to the regulator which is designed to vent rather than pass liquid on further.
> 
> Dave


The 80% fill point stop valve also applies to automotive lpg tanks.

The relief valves still blow off though very often.

I understand Rapide is in Italy at the mo, I would imagine cool nights, quite hot when the sun is out. Relatively large temp variation.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas leak*

Hi

Cool nights - no not at all - only -5 last night!

I have the offending pipe here and is was definitely the source of the leak, The pipe has been removed and the offending cylinder isolated - the same cylinder that was "whistling".

The gas locker no longer smells of gas.

I had expected to be able to get hold of Gaslow parts easily - more so as the cylinders are made in Italy! Anyway, not so, so I have sent an e mail to Cleveland Motorhomes and another to Gaslow. I do not expect reply from either til Monday, but I will bet ten pounds Cleveland reply first.

Russell

PS - I have never disconnected a gas pipe in my life before, Calor or otherwise. Having got this one off (supervised), I can imagine that installing this system would be simplicity.

PPS - this is the second gas leak since I took delivery of the van in June. The last one was more severe and ice was forming around the leak area. 
Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas leak*

Hi

Cleveland Motorhomes replied to my e mail and to help them, I sent them this pic of the offending item. Their first question was whether the leak was from the rubber washer thing. It is not the case, and as you can see from my non artistic drawing, the leak is ....

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Russell,

Was the leak unchanged as you tightened the pipe with a spanner?

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leak*

Hi Dave

Tightening with a spanner had zero effect.

The black rubber pipe goes into a metal piece, and is presumably sealed somehow. The leak is between that metal piece and the brass coloured bit.

Russell


----------

